# Oryx White



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm considering this colour for my next car, what I can't work out yet is if this is glossy ,etallic/pearl or matt?
Anybody know for sure?


----------



## JGVXR (Jul 31, 2012)

Vw paint im assuming. Its like a matt white when not im the sun but when its in the sun its very pearly. Hope this helps as ive only valeted one in this colour


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Weird. 
Sounds interesting combo though.


----------



## JGVXR (Jul 31, 2012)

It is kind of hard to explain. Its not a proper bright metallic . Has to be seen to be understood


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Mmmmm still sounds one to look at 
Bit like the mother of pearl white when it first came out lol had hellsown job describing that . So i had my escort painted in it lol


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

When I saw it I'd describe it as pearlescent. Looks beautiful in the sun and its then you see the difference between that and white. Mind you at just shy of £1,000 it has to be good !!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

My pearl white RCZ shimmers when the sun shines on it. When the suns not out, my neighbour thinks it looks a light grey. I can't see that myself, but it does look gorgeous when the sun shows its head.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Buck said:


> When I saw it* I'd describe it as pearlescent.* Looks beautiful in the sun and its then you see the difference between that and white. Mind you at just shy of £1,000 it has to be good !!


This is what I couldn't figure, as it seems a picture is not really going to show the colour like a solid colour, none of the dealers around here have a car in wearing that colour.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Popped into a dealership today, as it happened they had an Oryx white MK7 GTD , like you guys say, it's weird colour white that looks matt and pearlescent when the sun comes out.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Your never going to see it looking its best in this country then.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Well finally they had both colours in happened to be side by side
Oryx white





Solid white




and side by side





I was hoping the difference would have been more 'dramatic' especially for the price difference


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Oryx White does seem very expensive for what it is. I just don't know how you could justify spending an extra £1,000 for a different paint type.

Lovely Golfs though & that GTI looks the business!!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Oryx White does seem very expensive for what it is. I just don't know how you could justify spending an extra £1,000 for a different paint type.
> 
> Lovely Golfs though & that GTI looks the business!!


Sort of Red is attractive, but I fancied a change of colour, 3 door sets the ball rolling now


----------

